# Comb across bars



## fijibee (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello everybody,
I have one hive that I built for a swarm that came across my property a few months ago. I knew nothing about bees back then (still know very little, but learning...). The bees built comb across the bars at a 45 degree angle, making it impossible to remove for inspection. So I have no idea what is going on inside! 
Is there a way to fix this problem? I have built a new hive, and I had more time for this one, so it's much better. And has follower boards! Can I get the bees in the new hive somehow?
Any suggestions?
Thanks 
Fijibee


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow. Fiji. Welcome!

How big is the hive they're in now? 
And does the activity appear to be strong, with lots of bees?

Adam


----------



## fijibee (Dec 12, 2010)

hey Adam,
the box is about 48", I put a follower board on one side now, to stop the madness, on the other side they already reached the end. So they filled more than half the hive with comb, and the colony seems very strong. A lot of bees. But I don't know what is inside, I can only see the one side where I put the follower board.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, it can be a mess if they have a lot of comb going. You could just leave the mess for now, get in there and get to the first comb you can (the one closest to the follower) and straighten that one out, so that the next one built will be straight. I'd just get in there, cut out the first comb I could reach and then attach it to a bar. To do that, you could use string, elastic bands or even pins depending on how heavy that comb is. just make sure it is made straight and fits inside the hive hanging as it is supposed to.

The bees will "re-glue" it to the bar so fast you won't believe it. If you can get one bar straight, then subsequent bars will use that as a guide.

I have one hive where the brood nest has cross-combing. I found it later in the year last year and decided to leave it until some other time rather than disrupt the nest. You may want to just get new combs straightening out, and leave the nest core for some later date, when you're more comfortable.

To really fix it, you'd have to get in there and cut each comb loose, and then attach each to a bar properly as I explained. This is a major operation which you CAN do... but it's pretty messy and extremely disruptive to the bees. It'll be especially challenging if you're new to bees.

Adam


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

You can check out fellow Beesource member "outofabluesky"'s videos here http://www.youtube.com/user/OutOfaBlueSky

He has a lot of interesting stuff there, and you might find a lot of it helpful.

Adam


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

One bad comb leads to another. One good comb leads to another. I would build frames to fit your hive and do a cutout. Sooner is better than later.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

figibee, what kind of top bar hive do you have, square sided or sloped? How many bars are crossed combed? I can better try to suggest some things if I knew a little more information. Like others said, it can be a messy involved job to have to straighten out alot of bars at once, but it can be done. John


----------



## fijibee (Dec 12, 2010)

thank you guys for your advise.
I think I'll try to straighten one comb first, and see how it goes. 
I have never done it before, any tips on how to do it right?


----------



## fijibee (Dec 12, 2010)

jmgi said:


> figibee, what kind of top bar hive do you have, square sided or sloped? How many bars are crossed combed? I can better try to suggest some things if I knew a little more information. Like others said, it can be a messy involved job to have to straighten out alot of bars at once, but it can be done. John


Hello John, the hive has sloped sides, there are at least ten crossed combs, which fill about half the total space.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

fijibee said:


> thank you guys for your advise.
> I think I'll try to straighten one comb first, and see how it goes.
> I have never done it before, any tips on how to do it right?


Be prepared for the fact that it's going to be a bit messy. Be prepared with empty frames, and rubber bands or string, whatever you plan on using. The honey comb isn't going to be as important (or as straight) as the brood comb. Smoke the bees well, and/or brush them off the combs your are handling. Secure the pieces in the empty frame, then place the frame in your hive. Repeat until finished. Go slowly, be gentle, be deliberate, prepared and orderly. 

I have had to do this a bunch of times in rapid succession because of some poorly attached foundation when I first started a beekeeping. It was a great learning experience, but something better looked back upon.


----------



## fijibee (Dec 12, 2010)

you guys weren't kidding... it was messy all right! but I managed to straighten a few combs. I'll give them a couple of weeks, and check to see how they are doing.
Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Always keep in mind it's the last comb that is time critical to get right as it will lead to the next comb matching it. So if you don't want to redo the entire hive, just put one straight comb at the back next to the next place they will draw a comb. You can also put an empty bar between two straight brood combs if the bees can quickly fill that gap with festooning bees. This will also lead to another straight comb. Harvest the crooked ones with honey in them... keep the straight ones.


----------

